# Golf at Binton



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Any golfers fancy slipping out for a quick round during the Binton Rally, maybe Saturday Morning

stew


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

I may be able to get away. where is the course and what is the Par?

Dave

656


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Sounds good,

Will have to see what the girls (wife & 2 children + dog) could do for a few hrs.

Must remember to bring my clubs!!!!!!! :wink:


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Dave and Frank (and anyone who fancies it)

There would appear to be 10 golf course with 8 miles of Binton. I would not mind which but I think we would need to book before we go. Maybe see who else is interested over the next few days and then book up one. If we start at eight am we will be back for 12noon when the wives etc will be just getting up :lol: 

stew


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

Stew

I just need to see if it's ok with Ed, as she will be travelling to Binton on Saturday morning. Would not want to be away from the van when she arrives as she will need a cuppa when she get there. I would guess it will be ok tho if we get an early start. Problem will be how are we getting to the course?

dave

656


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Dave

Will have to get a taxi to the course, Shona will provide coffee etc to any golf widows

stew


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

golf will now be ok, providing it's not raining. I dont do rain. 8O


----------



## claypigeon (May 9, 2005)

Hi golfers there is a course approx 2 miles down the road called Bidford Grange i dont know if you have to book phone no 01789 490319.

Dave


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

There are some long holes on this one 8O

 Bidford Grange


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Well done Dave, we have a definate two ball, maybe three if Frank can make it, anyone else fancy it

stew


----------



## 96088 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Guys

If you do get the game of golf organised at Bidford Grange would you mind posting or PMing me a quick review of the course and facilities.

Reason

I am starting work on our golf societys 2007 event diary and one of the deals on this club's website looks almost too good to be true.

Thanks in advance


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Depending on arrival time Stew, I may be able catch up and do the back nine with you,..  

Dave :wink:


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Dave

what time do you expect to arrive

stew


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Unsure Stew, Mandy may have to go in to work ... :roll:


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Dave

No problem mate just carry your own bag. There is a express train later on Saturday from your home town to Binton so Mandy will be Okay :lol: 

ducking Stew


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Golf v Chuck Gliders*

Scuse me !! If my 25g planes are banned surely heavy projectiles doin about 200mph should be also :wink:

Steve


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Steve

i have no problem with you flying your planes over my van as long as it is a reciprical arrangement with my golfing missiles over yours :lol: :lol: 

stew


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Stew

Been given the go ahead for the golf. :wink:


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Great stuff, haven't played for eight months - so best get some practise in over the next couple of weeks

stew


----------



## claypigeon (May 9, 2005)

Make sure you take plenty of balls or a diving suit.

Dave


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Dave (claypigeon)

Cor there are a lot of Daves on htis thread

I reckon I will start and finish with the same ball. Do you fancy a fiver on it :lol: :lol: 

stew


----------



## claypigeon (May 9, 2005)

nope

Dave


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

HI Dave and Frank

So shall we go for Saturday morning say to leave the site at eight, expecting to tee off at nine. 

Shall we go for Bidford Grange

Shall I book it - looks as though its £25 per round

Anyone else fancy making up the four ball

stew


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

Stew

Eight is fine by me. Yes, book it.

Dave


656


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

Stew

:wink:


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

will do.

stew


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

Umm, I could make up the numbers. Used to play off 17 but haven't played for years. Been on the practice ground a few times this summer and going for it again, so if you need round numbers shout, but I qualify as a hacker.

Oh, and I don't do rain either, or ice, or 90 degs in the shade, so, I, errm, not going to get very good am I?


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Oh Deary me.... I don't play golf so I shall just have to stay behind with the golf widows. What a shame....


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Well done John, and I will remind you nearer the date :lol: 

Thanks Pusser you might not be useful as a golfer but your timing is superb. I had just returned to the computer to find this thread and get the course's number to book and you had returned it to the top.

With timing like that you should consider the game :lol: 

stew


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

All booked for 8.45am on the saturday. I can confirm the cost is £25 per person.

Can I ask you to come and find me on the friday when you arrive so we can introduce ourselves. We have the Euromobil 810, I am the big fat ugly one, shona is the tall gorgeous one, we are both miles too old to have a baby but we have a nine month old girl with beautiful red hair

_The totally biased and incredibly lucky stew_


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

artona said:


> All booked for 8.45am on the saturday. I can confirm the cost is £25 per person.
> 
> Can I ask you to come and find me on the friday when you arrive so we can introduce ourselves. We have the Euromobil 810, I am the big fat ugly one, shona is the tall gorgeous one, we are both miles too old to have a baby but we have a nine month old girl with beautiful red hair
> 
> _The totally biased and incredibly lucky stew_


She will enrich your life by 100% or more. Terrific things babies. Bit of a prob when they get older and come home with spotty boys though. I developed a look of contempt when they came round and would endeavour to make them as uncomfortable as I could. Trouble is the missus made up for my lack of manners so I achieved nothing.


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

*Not taking my clubs now BUT...*

Would it be worthwhile to a pack a ball, a wedge and a putter in case there's a chance of sillyness?


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Not taking my clubs now BUT...*



neverrememberit said:


> Would it be worthwhile to a pack a ball, a wedge and a putter in case there's a chance of sillyness?


...and pack some tea bags. If it is unclement weather then we will always have something constructive to do. 8)


----------



## beyondajoke (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi All

Unfortunatly we have decided not to travel to Binton, I know this is late in the day but due to the distance involved and the fact that some of the comments included "pools of water on grass" I would hate to get there and find a mud bath. Its a great shame as I really wanted to attend this one and get to put some faces to names, Maybe next time. Good look to all those attending.

Regards


Harold and Susan Sykes.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

beyondajoke said:


> Hi All
> 
> Unfortunatly we have decided not to travel to Binton, I know this is late in the day but due to the distance involved and the fact that some of the comments included "pools of water on grass" I would hate to get there and find a mud bath. Its a great shame as I really wanted to attend this one and get to put some faces to names, Maybe next time. Good look to all those attending.
> 
> ...


That's a shame but if it is soggy it will be Beyondajoke  I too have reservations about the mud even more so the missus but I will go and take a looksee and if the worse comes to the worse I will park in the road.

But I do hope to see you at another rally sometime hopefully in warmer and drier times.

Missus just walked in and I have a brand new pair of wellies, not that I had an old pair. So looking forward to testing them out at Binton.


----------

